# Necron's (Unit breakdown)



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

This thread is a attempt to systematically look a the strengths and weaknesses of each unit in the codex. Part of the motivation of this thread is to allow me to reach a better understanding of the codex myself, and to allow new necron player (and old ones) to make better decision on army composition without going through the expensive and time consuming trial and error phase of starting a new codex army.

Not that a brief tactical breakdown of each unit will be given followed by supporting mathematical probabilities. 

The sections will be added in the following order.

Troops
Fast attack
Heavies
Elites
HQ

Note this is a attempt to make a unbiased breakdown of the codex so feel free to send me corrections or advice.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Reserved for troops breakdown.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Reserved for Fast attack.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Reserved for heavies.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Reserved for Elites.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Reserved for HQ.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Your doing all of this by yourself or are you looking for suggestions? 
Also, shouldn't this be in the Tactica Section?

One suggestion: when looking at each unit, listing possible synergies and their effectiveness would be good. Without that taken into account, it will be hard.

For example

Warriors (The Bread and Butter Unit)

Cheap by themselves but not that great. 

Six possible combinations:

Res Orb Lord (with or without other upgrades)

Cryptek (various wargear, but most are leaning towards tremor staffs, fake lance, and lightning field.)

Ghostark 

That other transport

Overlord with Phaeron

Stalkers

Then there are the four possible unit sizes (give or take)
5: Your basic, I want the unit to get something else.
8-10: Want the protection of the Ark
13-15: Want that other transport
11-20: Footslogging infantry of death.

Then you cross comparison prices with what else you want in the army to synergy with:

The res orb lord is almost a waste of points. If they are foot slogging, you want phaerons for the relentless special rule. If they are in a tank, you shouldn't be out of the tank. 

Which crypteks will depend on build. When embarked, the fake lances are great for anti transport. When footslogging, lightning fields and tremor staffs are great fun. 

Stalkers go well, if using the heavy guass, with all of the above.

Might have missed something, but this is how I see them.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Did miss something:

In deciding which warrior is best for your army, the composition of the rest of the units is necessary. In a heavy mech army, the footsloggers are out. In a foot army, the ghostarks/other thing are possibly too expensive and liabilities.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Definitely should be in the Tactica section. Looking forward to reading it through!


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just to add a question that will hopefully be answered: What good is a Phaeron?

He adds Relentless Universal Rule to him and his unit... but which of the infantry units have Heavy weapons?

The only Heavy weapons I find in the codex are weapons mounted on vehicles.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Relentless means you can always fire as stationary. Rapid fire weapons can't fire at 24" if you move, if you always count as stationary you can always move and shoot 24".

Also sorry for the lack of progress on this thread, but I have only had 5-7 games with my army, and until GW releases the rest of the damn models I can't comment on said units at competition level play.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

hardluck57 said:


> Just to add a question that will hopefully be answered: What good is a Phaeron?
> 
> He adds Relentless Universal Rule to him and his unit... but which of the infantry units have Heavy weapons?
> 
> The only Heavy weapons I find in the codex are weapons mounted on vehicles.


 beaten to it above , but dont forget you can rapid fire and assault , something warriors cant do normally


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

As I read it, it means you could move and still shoot 24 inches with your rapid fire guns.
-may be misremembering though. rulebook has been mia for almost six months.

edit.... read all posts first....


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the answer on that one.

I guess I got sidetracked by searching for the heavy weapons and forgot about the standing still bonuses.


----------



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

A couple of things I noticed about the Doom Scythe (a unit that will feature heavily in my army once its relased):

*Works well in Night Fighting -* Doesn't need to measure to see targets, works well with Imotekh the Stormlord. Can be pretty safe whilst Night Fighting is in play, because it can move 12" in its own turn, fire another 12" + 3D6, out ranging the average sight distance untill it fires.

*Twin-linked Tesla Destructor - *Since the Death Ray doesn't pick a target to shoot at, you can fire this at what ever else you like. Although I suppose you can't fire at Infantry that just Disembarked from their Rhino that you Destroyed in the same Shooting Phase with your Death Ray.

*Can abuse the Death Ray -* You pick a spot within 12" of the Death Ray (so you may measure before). Then you roll 3D6 and once you've seen how far the ray can go you choose a direction for it to go in.

*Rumoured 6th Edition -* If the 6th edition rumours are true (Evasion stat), then the Doom Scythe will have a massive advantage over other vehicles. It will always be able to move 12" and fire all its weapons, making it hard to Hit. Secondly the Death Ray Hits automatically, and its Tesla Destructor is Twin-linked. Making a roll of a '6' more likely against a target with a high Evasion stat.


----------

